# White vs. Off White



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Can you take some pictures and post them? Maybe this would be better in the interior design section. What other colors are you working with (counter tops, floor, appliances, walls)? What style are you going for? What looks good through your eyes?

Paint is easy to change, but choosing the right colors can take a long time. Sometimes you have to make that mistake. Get some color swatches and tape them up, or get little sample cans of paint.


----------



## kristinnsmith (Apr 15, 2008)

I am using a medium toned wood floor and the wall are already painted a sage green color. The appliance will be stainless and the cabinet hardware is bronze.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I think your trim and doors are screaming for some deep burgundy myself, but that's me

I can suggest taking a little trip on over to www.benjaminmoore.com and delving into the color tools they have over there

Look for and Explore Color and Understanding Color, and then poke around the other areas over there

I find the articles over there very informative, without getting too "heavy" on the technical side


----------



## rome778 (Apr 24, 2008)

i agree, i think you'd be more certain if you use paint samples to see their effects. but personally i think you trims would look great if stained although that would take longer. goodluck! post pictures when your done painting them


----------



## Dusty (Aug 9, 2006)

How about painting them a slightly darker or lighter version of the wall colour? My concern with white trim and off white cabinets is that you will need to be really careful lest the white make the off white look dirty. Staying with a colour avoids the whole problem.

Otherwise, if you heart is set on white, see if you can get a sample for the cupboards and take it with you to a paint store and have someone who knows their colours help you out.


----------



## globeldesigns (May 20, 2008)

I agree to all that much better if you post sample picture so that we give you advice which color that may fit for that.


----------



## Jay123 (May 7, 2008)

These are from a basement we did about 3 years ago. I _think _the cabinets might be similar to what you are describing. We ended up using a high gloss oil in a bone color for the trim.

J


----------

